# Is anyone else as excited as me?



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Our little league baseball season starts tomorrow!!! I can't wait, we've been practicing since January. Fixed blade Jr. is 9 this year and playing in two different leagues. Baseball 6 days a week.  4 games and 2 practices.

Two nights ago during batting practice he hit the fence on the fly for the first time, I have high hopes for him. I never seen anyone his age park one, anyone else????

But stats aren't important for me. I tell him as long as he's out there trying his hardest I'll be proud of him even if he strikes out every time. But if I see him goofing around throwing rocks and chasing butterflies that's another story.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck to him in the upcoming baseball season.

Just make sure there's no girls at any of the games, and I'm sure he'll do just fine. :wink:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Not near as excited, but sounds like a good time. My daughter and I are skipping the city gatherings and heading to the mountains. KIDS ARE COOL!!!! 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> But if I see him goofing around throwing rocks and chasing butterflies that's another story.


Just make sure he gets a snow cone when its over with. :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > But if I see him goofing around throwing rocks and chasing butterflies that's another story.
> ...


GRAPE!!! Grape's a favorite. GRAPE snowcone!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

My two 4th graders have their first game tonight. They are looking good and having fun. Coaching girls fast-pitch is a new experience, but I am enjoying it thus far.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My 8 year old is playing soft ball this year and excited as hell. Funny story behind this one:

For the last few years we have told her that she is going to have to pick a sport and give it a try before she rules it out. Now, she absolutely loves throwing a football, pitching and catching a baseball, shooting hoops and playing soccer at school, but has been DEATHLY afraid to play organized sports, which is part of the reason we told her she needs to choose one, so she can get over it. Well this year, after going the rounds with her again regarding "everyone watching me" and "It's going to be embarrassing", she finally made me realize what she was afraid of; This whole time she has thought that she would be playing in a stadium in front of thousands of people, like what she has seen on TV watching football or basketball. So more or less she thought her little league games were going to be held at Wrigley Field. After I informed her that there would be a few parents and grandmas/grandpas, she has been excited as all get up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Pro, tree, I'm thinking about getting my daughter going on the softball thing, you'll have to let me know how they do, and like it.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Pro, tree, I'm thinking about getting my daughter going on the softball thing, you'll have to let me know how they do, and like it.


This is my girls 3rd year. They were in the 8 and under the last two years, now they are in the 10 and under fast pitch. We got beat 8-0 tonight, but the girls had fun. Pitching is everything, I think it is bigger in softball than in baseball. The opposing pitcher faced 20 batters and struck out 18 and hit two with wild pitches. She was throwing laser beams. Colder than it should be for a ball game too!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Pro, tree, I'm thinking about getting my daughter going on the softball thing, you'll have to let me know how they do, and like it.
> ...


 :shock: Holy ****!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Serious Fixed, she was throwing some serious heat.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

As an ex-softball player/coach both fast and slow pitch for 25 + yrs. Fast pitch especially with younger players they need to learn the technique of bunting. Fast pitch is all about the pitcher and yes they can rip the ball as they get older. Learning to bunt I will guarantee you you'll get girls on base. Recommend hit'n a bat'n cage to work on the technique. At least once a week we did the batting cage and worked techniques like placing bunts. Just my .02...good luck with all your childrens ball playing. :wink: :wink:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> GRAPE!!! Grape's a favorite. GRAPE snowcone!


Or Cherry. Cherry is other ..... favorite. Both favorites. Just grape is a little.... more.... favorite. But both good. Yea, both good.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> As an ex-softball player/coach both fast and slow pitch for 25 + yrs. Fast pitch especially with younger players they need to learn the technique of bunting. Fast pitch is all about the pitcher and yes they can rip the ball as they get older. Learning to bunt I will guarantee you you'll get girls on base. Recommend hit'n a bat'n cage to work on the technique. At least once a week we did the batting cage and worked techniques like placing bunts. Just my .02...good luck with all your childrens ball playing. :wink: :wink:


Thanks for the advice! I was talking with the other coaches on having the girls bunt. I was the only one in favor of it. Now I have some ammo. :mrgreen: My two girls are the fastest girls in the league, so that should help if they can get the ball down the third base line.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

quick wrists and hands and using your hips to add speed and power to your swing...proper hitting technique is *priceless*!!!


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Short to it, long through it. Trying to drill it into my five year olds head.

Later,
Griff


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

...


proutdoors said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > As an ex-softball player/coach both fast and slow pitch for 25 + yrs. Fast pitch especially with younger players they need to learn the technique of bunting. Fast pitch is all about the pitcher and yes they can rip the ball as they get older. Learning to bunt I will guarantee you you'll get girls on base. Recommend hit'n a bat'n cage to work on the technique. At least once a week we did the batting cage and worked techniques like placing bunts. Just my .02...good luck with all your childrens ball playing. :wink: :wink:
> ...





stablebuck said:


> quick wrists and hands and using your hips to add speed and power to your swing...proper hitting technique is *priceless*!!!


Ditto but the step-into the pitch should be straight out with foot pointed straight out to the picture including rolling the wrists on the swing through. Takes a lot of practice and I'm here to tell you bat'n cages work wonders instead of just having practice and pitching/fielding the balls. Bat'n cages allow the serious minded want to win coach to concentrate on each player in the cage and helping them with techniques instead of chasing balls. Bunting placing a ball into right field to move the runners

Again once a week in the cage then every other day or day depending it was a 2 hour practice working infield and outfield techniques such as hit'n cutoffs, relay throws, using 2-Frick'n hands to catch the fly ball (another pet peeve of mine-use 2-hands always), working run-downs, every player is moving to a designated position on every batted balls and always backing up in the outfield, how to properly run bases (always hit the inside corners), proper sliding techniques in the outfield grass. Practice, practice, practice.... :wink: :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Game time in t-minus 1h 8 mins. I'll let everyone know how it goes tonight. I was so excited that I couldn't sleep. I actually enjoy watching my kid play, than playing myself. And I love playing the game.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

First game is over and Jaydon did awesome. He was the lead off batter for the game and drilled a line drive over the 2nd basemans head on a 1-2 count. His second at bat he was hit. His third he lined out to the first basemen. He played short stop and made an out at second base. His team was up 6-0 when they changed pictures and this poor kid couldn't throw a strike and gave up 3 runs. So the coach brought Jaydon in for the save.  His first batter he face he threw a 4 pitch strikeout, the next batter he threw 2 pitches before the kid hit a weak bounce out to the first baseman. The next batter a 3 pitch strike out. 9 pitches 8 for strikes!!!!!! 8) 

This is the most proud of anything in my entire life. It's gonna be a great season. The Giants start the season 1-0. We have a triple header on Saturday.


----------

